# A note to new registrations regarding bannings.



## Chris (Dec 28, 2006)

If you don't take the time to fill out the user profile fields when registering, and instead fill them in with single letters, a jumble of letters or otherwise, *your account will most likely be flagged as spam and banned by either myself or one of the moderators*.

Also note that many spam-related domains have been blocked from registration, mainly lesser-known free mail services and domains ending in .info, .us and .tv. If this is your only email address, use the contact us form and I will manually validate your account. Since the majority of ISPs provide you with an email address, it's better to use that.

It's nothing against you, it's to prevent automated spam bots from posting things like "Free iPod, click me!" on our forums. So please take the time to register correctly, otherwise the staff won't take the time to help you join the community here.

- Chris


----------

